

What Does It Take To Be a Social Media Strategist?  - ideafry
http://www.sociableblog.com/2011/09/25/social-media-strategist/

======
d_rwin
good to see the requirements, excellent illustration. That's why its
imperative that founders learn the effective strategies themselves. The
content is important as any product strategy.

